
His Is How Much Medium Paid Me for My 200k+ Viewed Post - jeroenouw
https://medium.com/@jeroenouw/this-is-how-much-medium-paid-me-for-my-200k-viewed-post-f844ef86c15c
======
Nextgrid
In total he earned $66 for Medium tracking and annoying over 239k readers. A
very small gain considering the damage.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
You're better off writing eBooks or making your own site and selling access to
teaching materials. I've also seen folks raise $xx,xxx on gofundme. There's a
couple ways to monetize teaching frameworks and programming languages.

------
mister_hn
Fantastic clickbait to gain more than 200K+ on his claimed original post.

This is high quality stuff

------
masonic
Loginwalled. How ironic.

